# Any Problems with Trophy Taker Rests?



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

I've had several different tt rests and never any problems. I would recommend getting another tt rest.


----------



## grandpa smurf (Aug 26, 2009)

*trophy taker rest*

i have had a trophy taker on my hunting bow for three going on four years and never a problem,lots of 3d shoots and nothing wrong great rest .


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

I have had a shaky hunter for about 4 yrs. now, no trouble does the pronghorn stay in the up position? Friend of mine had a spott hogg whammy put on, new, spring wouldn't cock which didn't allow the rest to drop.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have had the same Trophy Taker on my 3d bow for over 5 years ,and I have never had any trouble with it .


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

Probably just one of those things when you get the one bad one. My wife and I have used Trophy taker in the past with no issues. I even had one on my target bow that hits 319 fps and it still got out of the way


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

my buddy and me have both had problems with them,after a couple of years they would not go down all the way.we took them apart and cleaned them,now they work great.


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

jclaws1 said:


> my buddy and me have both had problems with them,after a couple of years they would not go down all the way.we took them apart and cleaned them,now they work great.


same here. my buddy had a spring break


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 2 Shakey Hunters and the only problem is that I cant find them for the $15 at Gander any more.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

I love mine. I have two that work flawlessly.


----------



## jim-bo (Feb 10, 2010)

When I went to my first drop away it was the prong horn and I never had any issues for with it, changed to a Xtreme FC and loved it. Trophy Takers are about as durable as drop aways can get, get a new spring or exchange the rest for a new one, you probally just got a lemon.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Tt*

I also have a pronghorn. I think it's the only part that i keep when i move to a different bow. i never give it a thought, it just keeps going and going and going.


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

noisy


----------



## sq246 (Nov 11, 2002)

*trophy taker*

Never noisy if you quiet the shelf right. Noisless, in fact.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

mine works great, clean and lube once a year


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

Great rest I have a shakey hunter and love it.


----------



## Hambone80 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got the Full containment and it's quite, durable, and reliable! The thing is built like a tank. Rock solid construction!


----------

